# record audio on desktop



## dmehling

I want to know how to record audio from my computer, such as streaming music.  I know it is possible to do this with Audacity, but so far I have tried it with no luck.  I have a Sound Blaster X-fi Xtreme audio sound card.


----------



## diduknowthat

What operating system are you running? Windows Vista and older used to have a "record what you hear" function. I'm pretty sure MS got rid of it for Win7.


----------



## NyxCharon

dmehling said:


> I want to know how to record audio from my computer, such as streaming music.  I know it is possible to do this with Audacity, but so far I have tried it with no luck.  I have a Sound Blaster X-fi Xtreme audio sound card.



What's the issue in audacity? All you need to do is change the input on it and hit record. I'd tell you what specially, but it varies soundcard from soundcard.


----------



## Beccalynn

Hi, 
If you have Windows operating system on your computer, you possibly can record audio on desktop by a Windows recorder or standalone audio recorder. They have been said to be simple. But you need to check it by yourself.


----------

